# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Delega ex-sac

## Raiden

Un caro saluto a tutti i componenti del forum, ho letto e fruito con notevole interesse alcune delle discussioni proposte, trovandole estremamente utili per quanto concerne il superamento di alcuni scogli contabili-fiscali su cui mi ero arenato.  :Smile:  
Premessa: opero in una s.p.a. con contabilità ordinaria.
Sto controllando gli estratti conti bancari del 2007 ed ho individuato una voce in uscita su cui ammetto la mia plateale ignoranza.   

> Pagamento Deleghe F23/F24
> Pagamento Delega Ex-Sac in Euro

  E' una delega che non ho mai prodotto né, tantomeno, inviata in telematica all'Agenzia delle Entrate. Preciso che la delega relativa all'IVA periodica ed ai dipendenti è stata regolarmente prodotta, trasmessa ed addebitata.
Sapreste spiegarmi di che si tratta?  :Confused:

----------


## swami

> Un caro saluto a tutti i componenti del forum, ho letto e fruito con notevole interesse alcune delle discussioni proposte, trovandole estremamente utili per quanto concerne il superamento di alcuni scogli contabili-fiscali su cui mi ero arenato.  
> Premessa: opero in una s.p.a. con contabilit&#224; ordinaria.
> Sto controllando gli estratti conti bancari del 2007 ed ho individuato una voce in uscita su cui ammetto la mia plateale ignoranza.   
> E' una delega che non ho mai prodotto n&#233;, tantomeno, inviata in telematica all'Agenzia delle Entrate. Preciso che la delega relativa all'IVA periodica ed ai dipendenti &#232; stata regolarmente prodotta, trasmessa ed addebitata.
> Sapreste spiegarmi di che si tratta?

  potrebbe essere un modello F23 ... o una rata delle tasse ... o mille altre cose ... in che data &#232; avvenuto il pagamento? se guardi l'estrato conto interessa la valuta ...  :Wink:

----------


## Raiden

Si, è sicuramente un F23, addebitato in data 19/02/2007 con stessa valuta.
La domanda è... chi l'ha prodotto?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alessandra

> Si, è sicuramente un F23, addebitato in data 19/02/2007 con stessa valuta.
> La domanda è... chi l'ha prodotto?

  Ciao,
F23 lo è di sicuro, potrebbe essere che hanno un contratto di locazione e si tratti di un'imposta di registro.  oppure riguardare accertamenti INPS a me richiedevano sanzioni per cartellino cantiere da versare con F23..
Alessandra

----------


## Raiden

Mi hai dato una grande dritta, è altamente probabile che si tratti proprio dell'imposta di registro sull'immobile che abbiamo una locazione.
Grazie infinite.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raiden

Risolto l'arcano, si trattava della registrazione di un marchio dell'azienda di cui il titolare non mi aveva ancora fornito la documentazione.

----------

